# 1973 DuraCraft 14'semi-V remodel- at it again!



## Recon (May 24, 2011)

So the kids are older and off to college so I sold my 17' 1965 Classic Glastron and downsized to a 14' boat for fishing and duck hunting. Got a good deal on this one and already started the remodel before my son goes back to school this fall. It will be setup for some small lake and river fishing, as well as, some duck hunting this fall.

First thing we did was take the 1987 Johnson 18hp to our local marine mechanic for a good once over. All it needs is a card rebuild due to the wonderful ethanol crap they put in gas nowadays. While that is out we started by sanding and grinding any area that had missing or loose paint to take it back to aluminum. We then spot primed those areas of bare metal but left any good paint alone. Before final painting the entire boat will get a lite sanding to even out all of the surfaces.

We also removed the wood, if you could call it that, at the transom and replaced it with double thickness marine grade ply that will get glassed to seal it up. We also used all new stainless hardware when we replaced the transom so we wouldn't have to get out the grinder again if we ever had to replace it.

The bow originally had a storage area that the previous owner turned into a seat that will be put back to a storage area. There is also a mystery hole on the stern that will be used as a port for the bilge pump instead of trying to patch the 1.5" hole. I figure might as well use the hole that is already there instead of cutting a new one.

Temporary battery operated nav lights will be replaced with permanent ones and 2 lights will lbe added at the bow for nightime running.




port by dallas10c, on Flickr




to stern bfore by dallas10c, on Flickr




to bow by dallas10c, on Flickr




stern by dallas10c, on Flickr

Transom Out



wood removed by dallas10c, on Flickr

Some of these rusted screw were a joy to get out.



transom removed by dallas10c, on Flickr

Original transom



old transom wood by dallas10c, on Flickr

New transom...still have 1 bolt to go.



new transom by dallas10c, on Flickr

I'll post more as it gets done. Hope to really get moving on this but the weather in Pennsylvania has been horrible with only 14 dry days since March!


----------



## Recon (May 24, 2011)

Spent the evening with the orbital sander and went through a box of 180 grit disks getting the outside of the hull smooth and ready for a final priming. I plan on lightly sanding the final primer job with 220 grit before putting on the final color coat.

My outboard should be ready on Friday according to my mechanic. Carb rebuild as I thought and I also needed a bushing on the choke replaced. He is waiting for the part to get here tomorrow and then he'll do a final check on Thursday. It's really nice to be on good terms with the local marine mechanic, he pushed my job ahead of a few others so I would have it for the weekend.

Tomorow is final prime and sanding day for the outer hull, with Thursday being color day. I would really love to take her out fishing this weekend and I might if the outer hull is finished. The local lake has had grreat action on post spawn walleye.


----------



## Recon (May 25, 2011)

Fiberglassed the new transom in. I pity anyone who might ever try taking that out.


----------



## Mike P (May 25, 2011)

I like it! Look forward to seeing what ya do to it.


----------



## Recon (May 25, 2011)

I plan on painting the outboard when it comes back form the mechanic this week. Does anyone have any advice for prepping a motor for paint? I know I need to wipe the entire thing down with acetone to clean off any oil residue and lightly sand it to give the paint something to grip. Any other suggestions would be great.


----------



## Jim (May 26, 2011)

We need to see some more pics!


----------



## Recon (May 26, 2011)

Sorry...planned on more pics tonight of the glassed transom and primer coat, but we had to dive inside becuase of a tornado warning and 2 inch hail. Came out after the storm passed and found 3 dimpled cars and my son's tonneau cover on his pickup with multiple holes through it! Glad we put the boat in the garage.

2 inch hail!



PICT0003 by dallas10c, on Flickr


----------



## Recon (May 26, 2011)

Forgot to mention that we picked up the outboard. My mechanic says that he wished the new motors were as solid and easy to work on as the older ones. Gotta love older Johnsons, they're like the energizer bunny...they just keep going and going!  

I promise pics tomorrow.


----------



## Recon (May 31, 2011)

Outside of the hull is all primed and ready. Hopefully have the inside primed tomorrow. Will post picsw tomorrow.


----------



## Recon (Jun 1, 2011)

OK...the weather finally cooperated and I got the outside painted today. I went with a light brown color as the main background color because where I hunt in the fall the main color is lighter brown. I plan on adding camo in dark brown, black and deep green after the main color has dried thoroughly.

I tried taking pics when I put her back in the garage for the night and the flash makes the color look gray. In the one pic you can see the light brown color.

You can see where I sanded and spot primed the interior.




DSCN2516 by dallas10c, on Flickr




DSCN2511 by dallas10c, on Flickr




DSCN2516 by dallas10c, on Flickr


----------



## Recon (Jun 3, 2011)

Outer hull base color is done. Waiting for new registration numbers to arrive then they will go on...along with a BIG electric blue sticker from PA. Maybe next time they will make it day-glo green...works great for us duck hunters...not! Sorry about the sarcasim.

Tomorrow we start the camo on the hull.




hull paint 1 by dallas10c, on Flickr




hull paint 2 by dallas10c, on Flickr


----------



## chavist93 (Jun 3, 2011)

In your original post you said 18hp, did you mean 15hp?


----------



## Recon (Jun 4, 2011)

Yes...never noticed that I mistyped that. Speaking of the motor...got the first base coat of camo on the cowling lest night. The rest of the motor will be a slower process because I have to tape everything off and remove some of the years worth of gunk that has accumulated. Besides that it runs great and now starts on the first pull. Also replaced the lower unit oil with fresh. 

We also sprayed the upper surface of the interior woth its camo base coat. The lower area along the floor will stay its current gray as it will be getting covered by cushioned matts that will make it quiet, as well as, add some padding. I am using the same floor padding that they use in horse stables. My son's girlfriend is moving her horse to a new stable and I am getting it at a very good price...free. It is flat black and if I give it a good powerwashing the horse smell should be gone. I figure if it can cushion a horse then I should be no problem.

I run the Susquehanna River for ducks and I am also going to try for some of the muskies, so I was thinking about some kind of prop guard. Does anybody have any reccomendations or tried things that just didn't work that I should stay away from?


----------



## Recon (Jun 5, 2011)

We worked on the trailer last night and today and it now sports a new coat of paint after being sanded and primed. We also moved the winch post forward about 18" so that the transom would not sit beyond the end of the bunks. We are all set to go on the trailer except for needing to pick up a new roller. One of them was totally dry rotted.

In the future we are going to switch from 8" to 12" tires to reduce the heat on longer tows.




trailer2 by dallas10c, on Flickr




trailer1 by dallas10c, on Flickr


----------



## Ictalurus (Jun 6, 2011)

Boat looks great man! Hope the new mat won't attract too many flies :LOL2:


----------



## Recon (Jun 6, 2011)

I thought the same thing...powerwasher with BLEACH! :mrgreen:


----------



## Recon (Jun 12, 2011)

Trailer is all complete and the tin is once again on it vesus sitting on 2x4s on the garage floor. Replaced the bunks and added new carpeting to them so that she is easier to load/unload. Also replaced that dry rotted roller with a new one. Been trying to get going on the camo but the weather has not been cooperating lately.

Also picked up the new bow light and wire so I can get rid of the battery operated lights I have that always seem to die when you need them. Among other purchases were a bilge pump and a new battery box. 

I am also thinking of adding a fuel/water separator...does anyone have any good/bad comments about using them on small boats with small OBs?


----------



## Recon (Jun 15, 2011)

Got a chance to work on her some more today. Ripped out the old front "seat" and will be converting it to a hatch like what was orignially on the boat. Also put in the through hull for the bilge pump and applied my reg numbers that came today from BoatUS along with my PA sticker. Everything looks great except for the fact the PA sticker is bright blue and doesn't exactly match the camo theme for duck hunting.

Pic is the old deck that got ripped out today.



2011-06-15_18-53-18_374 by dallas10c, on Flickr


----------



## Recon (Jun 18, 2011)

Spent the last day with my son adding the camo to the outside of the hull. It is a combination of Max-4 and another pattern I found at a craft store. On the Max-4 we didn't do the leaf layer and we used green instead of one layer of light brown because we were starting with a tan background vesus a olive background. The olive just wouldn't work where we duck hunt in the fall and winter. We needed more shades of brown with a little green and black mixed in.

What do you think??? I'll take more pics when I pull her away from the garage later this evening.




camo by dallas10c, on Flickr


----------



## Recon (Jun 19, 2011)

Started framing the front battery compartment/storage hatch today. Got it all planned out and framed and then realized I didn't have the right length stainless bolts to attach it to the angle iron. I am also going to be adding short supports on the crossmember along the aluminum sheeting facing to the rear. Tomorrow I will stop and then get it mounted and the ply cover on it and ready for carpeting.




2011-06-19_18-55-55_318 by dallas10c, on Flickr


Here is also another pic of the camo up by the bow.



2011-06-19_18-57-41_583 by dallas10c, on Flickr


----------



## Recon (Jun 27, 2011)

Finished the framing and waterproofing the wood. Carpet glue is drying tonight and then will be installed tomorrow. Outboard and trolling motor both got their camo paint job and are awaiting be remounted...hopefully tomorrow. All that is left to do is wiring the lights, TM, bilge and power socket. Not my most favorite part but a necessary evil.

Pics tomorrow...


----------



## z0mbie f1sherman (Jun 27, 2011)

cool rig...

what part of pa you from?


----------



## Recon (Jun 28, 2011)

Northeast..near Wilkes-Barre


----------



## Recon (Jun 30, 2011)

The front decking is in.....gonna do some wiring today then add the front cover under the decking. I also picked up a large roll of "fatigue padding" at Big Lots yesterday that I will be using on the floor. Already a nice gray color and easier to work with then my original plan of using the same padding they use in horse stalls..MUCH cleaner too.




bow decking by dallas10c, on Flickr


----------



## Recon (Jul 4, 2011)

Well, she is finally done...at least until I change my mind on something and start modifying the layout.




2011-07-04_15-49-53_169 by dallas10c, on Flickr




2011-07-04_15-50-11_388 by dallas10c, on Flickr




2011-07-04_15-49-38_723 by dallas10c, on Flickr




2011-07-04_15-49-26_974 by dallas10c, on Flickr


----------



## z0mbie f1sherman (Jul 4, 2011)

looks awesome... not too crazy, just enough to make it look real nice!

Great work... one thing tho... why'd you stop the interior camo halfway?


----------



## Recon (Jul 4, 2011)

The blind I built attaches just forward of the middle seat and the rest of the interior will be under the blind so you will never see it. I might go ahead and camo it anyway.

I left a lot of open space to fit my decoys and small propane stove for duck season. Nothing beats a hot cup of coffee and breakfast on a cold morning hunting ducks.


----------



## z0mbie f1sherman (Jul 4, 2011)

Recon said:


> The blind I built attaches just forward of the middle seat and the rest of the interior will be under the blind so you will never see it.



That's what I thought you were going to say... hehe


----------



## Recon (Jun 5, 2012)

Ok....used it for a season and decided I need a floor...so time to get back to modifying it....again.


----------



## Recon (Jun 7, 2012)

Ok got the new floor in and carpeted. Just have finish reconnecting wiring I moved and I'm good to go.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 7, 2012)

The floor looks good and it will be much nicer not stepping on/over ribs and having a flat surface


----------



## Recon (Jun 8, 2012)

Better on my back too having a level floor. I also added some more flotation under the floor and moved my wiring to a central run under the floor to protect everything. 

Also did spray on bed liner behind the rear bench where the gas tank sits to give it a little protection and make it easier to clean up.


----------

